# Urinary Incontinence



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anyone know of any treatments for urinary incontinence? Natural, or medicinal, or anything. We've tried Propalin (Phenylpropanolamine Hydrochloride Syrup), then tried adding in Stilbestrol (estrogen) which made no difference, so stopped that. 

The propalin seems to have reduced the occurrences, but not eliminated the incontinence. It seems to only happen while sleeping, he just "leaks".


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You may check with Quigley's Mom. If I am not mistaken, he has this issue and she may be of help. I may have her mixed with someone else, however.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, since it's a boy, I would recommend just getting some belly bands and not worrying about it any more. Drugs only do our babies so much good...and often more harm than good. There are some really cute bellybands out there too!

I use these: View Dog Belly Bands Order by Suezq289 on Etsy and I line them with a female sanitary napkin (I use the poise brand cut in thirds because it's cheapest). I have an intact male and he'd pee on EVERYTHING if he wasn't belly banded. While you have a different issue, these might help because he won't dribble anymore. Just take the belly band off when he goes outside to pee.


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

He'll leak right through a belly band overnight.. even with a liner. Even if he goes out just before bed.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmm...maybe put him on absorbent bedding then, that is disposable...other than that, not sure what to suggest, as it sounds like more than just leaking a bit, which is what I thought...is he older?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry you are having incontinence problems! Incontinence is usually a fairly easy fix. It's rare for a young male dog to be incontinent. Have they ruled out prostate problems or detatched ureter from the kidney? How old is he? Has you vet run the kidney tests to see if he has kidney issues? Sometimes the problem could be fixed with his diet. Does he have a bladder infection? There is a lot of information on male dog incontinece out there. Just google Male dog incontinence. If you have not already, read everthing you can find to educate yourself on the problem. 

As Karen mentioned above, Quigley is incontinent. I have tried everyhing we can find to try to help him/us. He had developmental problems when he went into puberty which caused his issues. He had the best vets in the state trying to help him to no fix. He is incontinent all the time. At any rate...Basically he lives in a towel. I made him some belly bands and when we visit someones home I use them. For the rest of the time I just keep a towel close by. Training him to a towel was like any other type training you would do to train your dog. He adapted to the towel very well. It's what he knows. Personally, I would not belly band him over night. Urine can be very harsh on their delicate skin. Quigley sleeps on a towel. I change it out daily. There are some product on the Only Natural Pet store. I use their Only Natural pet stain and Odor Solution. And he gets lots of baths. In between I clean him off with baby wipes. I take him out a lot and we go for walks so he gets his excersize. He stays most of the time in side on our couch which is leather and easy to wipe off. Plus I have it covered with a fleece throw I can throw in the washer fairly easily. 

Is it how I expected when I adoped this tiny boy? No! However, we love him and have learned to work around his medical issues. It was very frustrating at first. Now it is our norm. He is on my lap right now curled up on a towel. And he needs a bath (which he will get later) And we no longer are upset by a little dog pee. (we kinda were before LOL)

If I can help in anyway let me know. I am glad to! Hope you are able to figure it out.


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

He's about 9yrs old (best guess, since he's a rescue). Prostate is good. Kidney's are good. Bloodwork was good (about due to have that run again). I will take in another urine sample this week to check for infection.

I've tried having him sleep on a towel, but he loves to sleep right next to me (I often wake up in the morning and we're sharing a pillow lol) and usually shuffles himself off the towel. And our couch is fabric.. white fabric, lol.

So, from the sounds of things, there's not much more I can try in terms of treatment, it's just about learning management.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

People will think I am crazy...Quigley sleeps with us. I do keep a towel there for him to sleep on. You are right. It is a matter of learning management with him. I do feel your pain. Hopefully you can come up with a solution. 

We tried testosterone injections. He has extremely low testosterone. You did not mention if you had tried them. (It did not help Quig's).

Good luck!


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

We tried estrogen pills, as that is supposed to help. I don't recall my doctor ever mentioning testosterone as a treatment.. I wouldn't think it would be low, as he was in tact for 8 years (only neutered barely a year ago), but I guess it's possible.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Estrogen is given to female dogs, testosterone is needed for male dogs.

Urinary Incontinence in Dogs


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Actually they give male dogs estrogen for urinary incontinence. Sounds strange but it does help a lot of dogs with these issues.

Stacey, my vet was really hesitant at giving Quigley testosterone as it can make a a male dog aggresive. Their personality can change as well. I figured what the heck and took the chance. It did not seem to phase Quigley in any way though.






svdreamer said:


> Estrogen is given to female dogs, testosterone is needed for male dogs.
> 
> Urinary Incontinence in Dogs


----------

